
Impressive Demonstration of Facebook's AI by Yann LeCun - Houshalter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_Wgc1JOsBk
======
Houshalter
Some interesting thoughts by Geoffrey Hinton that's relevant:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/2lmo0l/ama...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/2lmo0l/ama_geoffrey_hinton/clyl2dh)

>Traditional AI researchers will be horrified by the view that thoughts are
merely the hidden states of a recurrent net and even more horrified by the
idea that reasoning is just sequences of such state vectors. That's why I
think its currently very important to get our critics to state, in a clearly
decideable way, what it is they think these nets won't be able to learn to do.
Otherwise each advance of neural networks will be met by a new reason for why
that advance does not really count. So far, I have got both Garry Marcus and
Hector Levesque to agree that they will be impressed if neural nets can
correctly answer questions about "Winograd" sentences such as "The city
councilmen refused to give the demonstrators a licence because they feared
violence." Who feared the violence?

>A few years ago, I think that traditional AI researchers (and also most
neural network researchers) would have been happy to predict that it would be
many decades before a neural net that started life with almost no prior
knowledge would be able to take a random photo from the web and almost always
produce a description in English of the objects in the scene and their
relationships. I now believe that we stand a reasonable chance of achieving
this in the next five years.

>I think answering questions about pictures is a better form of the Turing
test. Methods that manipulate symbol strings without understanding them (like
Eliza) can often fool us because we project meaning into their answers. But
converting pixel intensities into sentences that answer questions about an
image does not seem nearly so prone to dirty tricks.

~~~
ankurdhama
If DNN are so smart then why they can be easily fooled:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.1897](http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.1897)

~~~
Houshalter
Humans can be easily fooled too:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_illusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_illusion)

Anyway this issue has been explained and fixed somewhat in this paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.6572](http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.6572)

And karpathy has a post which explains it:
[https://karpathy.github.io/2015/03/30/breaking-
convnets/](https://karpathy.github.io/2015/03/30/breaking-convnets/)

